# Anyone thought about B&B in Pattaya?



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

My partner (Thai) and I in a few years are considering a plan to move to Thailand and we had thought about buying a nice home ( 3+ beds) but we also wonder about regulations, "tea" money that needs to be paid, et al.... His family lives there so we have extensive family and business contacts to accomplish the negotiations etc. 
Pattaya seems to be a good place for a B&B. We also considered Hua Hin.
We live in Vancouver and definitely wish to maintain ties here - the free health care, livability, friends, etc. so would be in Thailand from November - April. 

Any comments?

Thank you.


----------



## Bobr (Aug 11, 2009)

RonVancouver said:


> My partner (Thai) and I in a few years are considering a plan to move to Thailand and we had thought about buying a nice home ( 3+ beds) but we also wonder about regulations, "tea" money that needs to be paid, et al.... His family lives there so we have extensive family and business contacts to accomplish the negotiations etc.
> Pattaya seems to be a good place for a B&B. We also considered Hua Hin.
> We live in Vancouver and definitely wish to maintain ties here - the free health care, livability, friends, etc. so would be in Thailand from November - April.
> 
> ...


Thailand is great, but this is not a good time to consider opening any business in Pattaya. The town is as empty as I have ever seen it, and has been that way for about 4 months. If you and your wife buy a house here, at best she will be buying the house, not you. Foreigners cannot own property in Thailand legally. There are shaky lawyers here who claim they can set up a company and "bypass' the law and it's clear intent, and the property sales people will be happy to take your money, but do so at your own risk. The rents here are so low there is no reason to own anyway. I always owned in the USA but rent here and would not even considering trying to buy. Good luck to you.


----------



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

Bobr said:


> Thailand is great, but this is not a good time to consider opening any business in Pattaya. The town is as empty as I have ever seen it, and has been that way for about 4 months. If you and your wife buy a house here, at best she will be buying the house, not you. Foreigners cannot own property in Thailand legally. There are shaky lawyers here who claim they can set up a company and "bypass' the law and it's clear intent, and the property sales people will be happy to take your money, but do so at your own risk. The rents here are so low there is no reason to own anyway. I always owned in the USA but rent here and would not even considering trying to buy. Good luck to you.


Thanks so much for your reply and time in doing so. Excepting the idea of buying, otherwise how long have you lived in Thailand and what are your impressions? Do you like it? Are you there all year or just winter months?

I am aware of the laws concerning property ownership exclusions as well as the Home Ministry cracking down on those trying to by-pass/ circumvent the law.

There is something about owning. My partner though prefers to keep property here in Vancouver. His family has extensive number of properties in BKK as well as a condo in Pattaya,. many not even occupied, so we could always use one of those to stay - probably make more sense and this is what his family advocates.

Anyhow,. thanks again.

Ron

Thanks

Ron


----------



## Bobr (Aug 11, 2009)

RonVancouver said:


> Thanks so much for your reply and time in doing so. Excepting the idea of buying, otherwise how long have you lived in Thailand and what are your impressions? Do you like it? Are you there all year or just winter months?
> 
> I am aware of the laws concerning property ownership exclusions as well as the Home Ministry cracking down on those trying to by-pass/ circumvent the law.
> 
> ...


It will be 2 years on Thursday the 13th since I've set foot in America and I do not miss it one bit. I've spent most of the last 4 years here. I don't miss anything about America. The political correctness garbage, pettiness and the attitude of people I knew got all too old. I'm a retired lawyer and the loss of freedom in the USA since 2001 is alarming to anyone who really understands the laws. Thailand is great, the people are more friendly, happy and pleasant to be around, especially the women. The worse things here are the heat and driving. I like the freedom here, but the flip side of that are people driving in a homicidal/suicidal fashion. A trip to the next town is a nightmare here, and it's hot even in the so called cool and rainy seasons. Good luck to you and your wife.


----------

